# SCN - Scorpion Minerals



## yogi-in-oz (5 March 2007)

Hi folks,

PUN ... another IPO, listing on 07032007, around lunch-time.

Time cycles suggest, that this one may well have good support,
from the outset.

More details, later.

happy days

 paul


----------



## dubiousinfo (4 May 2007)

Recently listed explorer, with 3 Uranium tenements in the Gasgoyne/Asburton area and joint ventured in 3 Gold/Uranium tenements in the Halls Creek area.

Rights issue of loyalty options on 1:1 basis @ 1c with 20c exercise price. Today is the last day to buy to be eligible for the opies. 

I hold.


----------



## sting (28 May 2007)

Watch out for positive announcement by COB wednesday

The grapevine has told me it is re Radio survey. I wonder if it is timed to when the options list...

All is good 

SEMPER UBI SUB UBI


----------



## sting (28 May 2007)

Jeez they must have been reading my post not long after I posted it they made the announcement..


SEMPER UBI SUB UBI


----------



## notimetotell (22 February 2008)

*PUN*

Pegasus Metals

http://www.pegasusmetals.com.au/ 

Australian and Canadian exploration projects

Copper Nickel Gold Platinum and Uranium

Seems to be a very active little company on both sides of the globe with very good property positions.


----------



## Ruprect (23 September 2009)

Robin Bromby in Pure Speculation wrote about some recent trade in Pegusus over the last week. Anybody hold or have any thoughts/research on this one? Always interesting when a director wont even take a call to talk up the company. Worried he might say the wrong thing, like disclosing something he shouldnt? Very curious.

_But we are really scratching the head over Pegasus Metals (PUN). Here is a company that has gold, uranium and base metals hopes in the Kimberleys and had been thinly traded for some time around the 5c level. But how things have changed in the past week or so. Good volumes and a 40 per cent gain on Monday, a 7 per cent gain on Tuesday and, to top off the week, 33.3 per cent up to 10c on Friday. But no news since late July. 

We called to have a chat about all this. One director would not take the call, and messages for others were not answered. But we're dying to know if anything is in the wind; there must be some reason for a stock to double in just over a week. We only wanted to ask. _


----------



## Ruprect (24 September 2009)

Still curious on what might be the reason for the increase in volume and price for a stock that doesnt move often. Some basic info:

Pegasus Metals Limited is a uranium, gold and base metals explorer, based in Western Australia.

Shares on Issue - 36,002,501 
Options - (20c ex - expiry 30 March 10) -  35,747,501

Cash in bank - 1,258,000 (cash backing of about 3.5c a share)

Exploration continuing in the Kimberly Region of WA. 

And like many other juniors, have been on the sidelines to preserve cash. But also like others, "Pegasus evaluated several more advanced stage projects during the Quarter."

Not sure what that all means...


----------



## springhill (1 August 2012)

MC - $14m
SP - 12c
Shares - 119m
Options - Nil quoted
Cash - $3.5m

• Site inspection completed in preparation for the recommencement of diamond drilling at the McLarty Range project.
• Diamond Drilling will target the Copper Cliff and Sipa prospects at McLarty Range. Drilling at Bowerbird will also be completed if time permits.
• Initial field reconnaissance completed in East Kimberley. Extensive field reconnaissance including mapping, rock chip and sediment sampling to commence during August.
• Drill testing of the Carson No 9 prospect within the Durack Range project is planned to commence once access has been established.

*NEW OPPORTUNITIES*
Pegasus is in the process of evaluating several copper – gold opportunities.


*Pegasus boosts WA copper portfolio with acquisition of advanced VMS Project*
• Acquisition of advanced Mt Mulcahy VMS Copper Project opens up a significant new exploration opportunity for Pegasus.
• Historic diamond drilling by the vendor intersected 6.80m @ 4.86% Cu and 3.67% Zn (true thickness) from 112.20m.
• Numerous drill targets identified by geophysics including VTEM surveys.
• Diamond drilling program by the vendor has commenced to further test existing mineralisation and VTEM targets – Pegasus to inherit this drilling program following settlement.


----------



## Anmar (17 September 2012)

springhill said:


> MC - $14m
> SP - 12c
> Shares - 119m
> Options - Nil quoted
> ...




17th Sept
Pegasus Metals announced it has intersected high-grade Cu with Zn and Ag in massive sulphides in initial drilling at the South Limb Pod deposit at its Mt Mulcahy Project in WA. Significant intersections include 4.30m @ 4.48% Cu, 2.88% Zn and 38.1ppm Ag (true thickness). Historic diamond drilling intersected includes 6.80m @ 4.86% Cu and 3.67% Zn (true thickness) from 112.20m. Numerous drill targets have been identified by geophysics including VTEM surveys. Diamond drilling program is ongoing and now focussed on delineation of South Limb Pod along strike and down plunge.


----------



## Anmar (17 September 2012)

Anmar said:


> 17th Sept
> Pegasus Metals announced it has intersected high-grade Cu with Zn and Ag in massive sulphides in initial drilling at the South Limb Pod deposit at its Mt Mulcahy Project in WA. Significant intersections include 4.30m @ 4.48% Cu, 2.88% Zn and 38.1ppm Ag (true thickness). Historic diamond drilling intersected includes 6.80m @ 4.86% Cu and 3.67% Zn (true thickness) from 112.20m. Numerous drill targets have been identified by geophysics including VTEM surveys. Diamond drilling program is ongoing and now focussed on delineation of South Limb Pod along strike and down plunge.




PUN closed at $0.235 up 95.83%

● Initial diamond drilling at the South Limb Pod deposit within the Mt Mulcahy Project in WA intersects high-grade copper with silver and zinc in massive sulphides
● Diamond drill hole MMSP004 intersected 4.30m @ 4.48% Cu, 2.88% Zn and 38.1ppm Ag (true thickness)
● Historic diamond drilling intersected 6.80m @ 4.86% Cu and 3.67% Zn (true thickness) from 112.20m.


----------



## Anmar (5 May 2013)

Anmar said:


> PUN closed at $0.235 up 95.83%
> 
> ● Initial diamond drilling at the South Limb Pod deposit within the Mt Mulcahy Project in WA intersects high-grade copper with silver and zinc in massive sulphides
> ● Diamond drill hole MMSP004 intersected 4.30m @ 4.48% Cu, 2.88% Zn and 38.1ppm Ag (true thickness)
> ● Historic diamond drilling intersected 6.80m @ 4.86% Cu and 3.67% Zn (true thickness) from 112.20m.




1st May  -  PUN Pegasus Metals reported maasive sulphide intresects at Mt Mulcahy.  Share price up 109.5% to $0.220


----------



## System (6 December 2018)

On December 5th, 2018, Pegasus Metals Limited (PUN) changed its name and ASX code to Scorpion Minerals Limited (SCN).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 August 2020)

another totally illiquid outfit bouncing along the bottom. Raised capital in May through a placement and, lo and behold, goes for a run. Raised $275K in May and $137K in June, both at 1.5c to 'sophisticates'. Went for a run. Usual suspects







(PnD - AVOID)


----------



## greggles (13 April 2022)

Scorpion Minerals raises $3.18 million to pursue lithium and base metals in WA. The placement of 62,325,000 shares at 5.1c was oversubscribed. Given they are pursuing lithium that is not particularly surprising, nor is today's 34.33% spike in the SCN share price.

The 1,544 km² Pharos Project is a large landholding, but there is a lot of exploration work to be done before it is known what, if any, mineralisation lies beneath the surface.

Still, superficially it looks like as good a prospect as any. Drilling on identified targets to commence in the June quarter.


----------

